
License-To-Kill Policing to Get a Trial Run in Rio de Janeiro - onetimemanytime
https://www.bloombergquint.com/law-and-policy/license-to-kill-policing-to-get-a-trial-run-in-rio-de-janeiro
======
Tsubasachan
Lol this is nothing new in Brazil. Police have been killing homeless and
criminals since forever. Doesn't work. Its a society of desperation, poverty
and life is cheap.

------
Nasrudith
So in other words Death squads - that level of escalation certainly won't end
well at all for anyone quarter-decent. It will certainly lead to a self
fulfilling prophecy - everyone with a rifle will be out to kill them, a rich
opportunity for organized crime to go plata o pluma, and provoke
counterattacks - including on softer targets like families.

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _and provoke counterattacks - including on softer targets like families._

Snipers are protected, no one knows their identity, they kill from 800m. Will
they target Ministers as retaliation? Maybe the top gang leaders have that
ability but the rest will go as cannon fodder.

Essentially Brazil made gun possession a capital punishment and two people
from 800m away, judge, jury and executioner.

~~~
Nasrudith
Unfortunately history shows that angry humans don't generally care that much
about accuracy with their revenge as opposed to the first soft target.

From the scapegoating of millers by peasants partially because complaining
about the ones actually taking advantage of them (clergy and nobility) would
get you burnt at the stake or decapitated respectively (not to mention being
disliked by both of the previous two for not fitting into the 'natural social
order' of the castes).

The Bath School Disaster attack was a farmer who killed his family and blew up
a school he blamed for causing his farm to face repossession - when the
dynamite he used in the attack alone could have been sold to provide for the
payment. The schoolchildren had no part in his misfortune - even given
inability to take responsibility or think ahead people actually involved with
tax policy would make far more sense.

Kent State had radicalized some into planning to bomb a ROTC dance in
retaliation but they blew up their own loft building the bombs - the sad thing
was that the planned plot actually still is /precise/ in terms of terrorists
out for revenge.

Common actual stations just make things ten times worse - Vietnam Veterans got
tarred as baby killers over My Lai. It is a phenomenon I have noticed, a
twisted form of reputational 'karma' that injustice begets injustice - not
always but often. By refusing to make an appropriate example of egregious
murderers they left the entire force tarnished in reputation. Mere Vietnamese
propaganda or dirty guerilla tricks didn't burn in the reputation like the
incident.

This phenomenon isn't always right or wrong in itself (or possibly a matter
for debate) but regardless is the consequences of past actions. A toddler
sticking a fork into an electrical outlet and an assassin pricking themselves
with a poisoned weapon both would die as a result of their actions but the
justice, morality, and fault of the situations are antonyms.

------
matt_the_bass
I’m surprised there is not more news coverage about this in the US. This seems
like a dream example to promote on both sides of us politics.

------
Rjevski
Seems like there will be no reason for the bad guys _not_ to shoot at law
enforcement anymore.

